

Why Lawsuits Are on the Rise at Startups and What to Do About It - bootload
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2015/05/10/why-your-co-founder-may-just-sue-you/

======
tzs
> I angel funded a company 5 years ago. They won two big national contracts.
> The vendor who previously serviced those accounts sued them. For what? It is
> still not clear to me [...]

Wouldn't the "for what?" part be covered in the plaintiff's court filings?

------
bootload
_" The simple point is that if you control 51% of your company and/or the
voting rights you can avoid a lot of headache and you can still be very
generous with early people who join your mission."_

That's one way to do it. Co-founders sound a bit like partners in Proprietary
Limited companies: bad news. A video from the post where Mark talks about
founder problems: ~
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0PFxUGgAJ4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0PFxUGgAJ4)

------
brudgers
The lawyers and courts are what makes the existence and power of corporate
organizations a reality. Contracts and articles of incorporation exist under
the assumption that there will be litigation.

TANSTAAFL...or in this case you can't have it both ways.

